# A few moths from Cali Colombia



## davholla (Feb 14, 2016)

All quite small



IMG_8255micromothaloevera by davholla2002, on Flickr




IMG_8255moth by davholla2002, on Flickr





IMG_9491mothCali by davholla2002, on Flickr


----------



## Designer (Feb 14, 2016)

Wow! The one with pearlescent wings trimmed in gold is quite the looker!


----------



## Overread (Feb 14, 2016)

Very neat and impressive too! High magnification work like that is never easy! 

I hope you don't mind, but I took the last and did a little editing on it as I felt that the colours were being overcast by a colourcast. 
http://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u275/overmind_2000/24902913852_6f77eb06b1_o_zpsp0q7p5cz.jpg

What I did:
1) Performed a levels edit. I tried with the white eye-dropper tool but there wasn't really a suitable spot that I could find. Thus I did things manually; this simply involved clicking on each colour channel in the levels editing window (RGB is the default). Going through the three (red, green, blue) and moving the two edge sliders so that they were sitting under the point at which the levels bar started to rise. In this short there were some long stretches with very little of the bar rising so I went under them. 

2) The levels change boosted the contrast so I did a single pass of contrast and reduced it a little. 

3) Resized it in 2 stages and applied unsharpen mask at the first two steps (sharpen - resize to 2000pixels on longest side - sharpen - resize to 1000 pixels on longest side). 


The levels removed the colourcast and the resizing in stages works well for displaying photos on the internet. Resizing in itself reduces sharpness so doing it yourself before uploading helps get the result you want whilst showing at a good size for web display.


----------



## baturn (Feb 14, 2016)

Very nice!


----------



## davholla (Feb 15, 2016)

It is fine to change it, I am still a novice editor (I use darktable for financial reasons) why do you think the colour was wrong (I think you are probably right)?  And what do you mean by a colourcast?


----------



## Overread (Feb 15, 2016)

Save the version I liked to to your computer and then open both up and flick between the two. Sometimes to see a colourcast you have to change things so that you can see a before and after change. Side by side I think you should be able to see the difference.

I'm by no means saying my version is "correct" and if anything has too much contrast and might have oversaturated the colours. 

I've never heard nor used Darktable software so I'm not sure what nor how it has as functions. Lightroom and Photoshop are around £/$10 a month or less now so that might be worth considering if you can. Otherwise even just lightroom or photoshop elements would be worth considering.
Freeware you could consider GIMP; its powerful and more widely known of so you might find documentation easier to find.


----------

